# New Ubuntu user.... can not get online



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I am trying to get Ubuntu to work on my laptop and can not get online. I see the network monitor in the top right corner but it does not detect any networks. I am thinking perhaps the wireless card built into the laptop is not being recognized but I am new at Linux so who knows.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Open a Terminal and input the command: lspci

This will list all pci devices.

What does it say for network adapter?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

wacor said:


> I am trying to get Ubuntu to work on my laptop and can not get online. I see the network monitor in the top right corner but it does not detect any networks. I am thinking perhaps the wireless card built into the laptop is not being recognized but I am new at Linux so who knows.


Hi Bill,

Try the following sequence as a regular user in a Terminal window:
$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
$ sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart

Did it help at all?

-- Tom


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks for the input guys

Aro..... it does list the device so it is finding it

Tom, I did those commands and it did not recognize them. However I did something fiddling around that did wake it up to detect the networks. It showed mine and 3 others in the neighborhood. I put in the router password though and it searches but never gets signed on. 

On a side note. I would like to dual boot but never have done that. When you dual boot does it totally log you out of one OS from the other? For example if I can not get online and I get help and need to cut and paste a command it works better than trying to hand type it in. 

Also what is the best way to set up a dual boot. I see if I am on windows and put in the disc that it gives an option when I open the Ubuntu disc. If you have any input on this I would be most appreciative.

thanks

Bill


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not all adapters work with WPA/WPA2 with Ubuntu. Even if you are using WEP try disabling encryption on your router to make sure you can connect that way. Then try WEP using a HEX key (not an ascii passcode).

You can only boot one OS at a time, so, yes, you have to get out of one before getting into another. Ubuntu has no problem reading/writing Windows files so for your example you could save Ubuntu information into the Windows partition and have it available when you boot into Windows.

You can install Ubuntu as a Windows application using Wubi. I think that's now built-in to the Ubuntu disk. That still gives you a dual boot situation, but without doing any disk partitioning. When I started with Ubuntu I did not want to tackle partitioning nor risk my XP installation so Wubi was the best option for me. Now, however, I have partitioned my disk and XP and Ubuntu each have their own space. That's the best in the long run because you can then reinstall one w/o impacting the other (at least in theory).


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Plug that baby straight to your line from the modem
go get all your updates.
Sometimes you will get the magic balloon after,that will let you connect to wireless
What is the make and model of laptop?
There was an acer once i never got to work,was an unsupported card
Some dells that didnt until after the updates.
An hp that had to have the special driver..etc.
dont give it up yet....there are some small network apps you can also get when you are plugged straight into the modem...that often take care of the problem.

Which release version of Ubuntu are you using?


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> Aro..... it does list the device so it is finding it


Yes. ..but what is it? Because it identifies the wireless doesn't mean that the wireless is working. It might need further steps .


----------

